# Intake manifold removal process



## nojokes09 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hey all. Long time lurker first time poster. Hahaha. I’m looking for the intake manifold removal process for a 2017 Jetta 1.4 tsi. I have a friend who has neglected maintenance intervals and is now having cold start misfires. I can’t find anything online. Hoping to get some help here on the forum possibly from a vw tech or any guru who can help. Looking for torque specs and all. I like to do things right the first time. Lol. The car only has 28k miles on it! Let me know what you can do. Thanks.


----------



## nojokes09 (Oct 26, 2020)

Just wanted to bump this. Anybody? I’ve found the process for the 2.0 tsi but the intake manifold are different. Lmk thanks.


----------



## RussellABabin (Dec 14, 2021)

nojokes09 said:


> Just wanted to bump this. Anybody? I’ve found the process for the 2.0 tsi but the intake manifold are different. Lmk thanks.


Any luck finding 1.4l process? I'm looking too.


----------



## raix000 (11 mo ago)

Volkswagen Golf Service & Repair Manual - 4- cylinder injection engine(1.4 1 direct inction. turbocharger)







www.vwgolf.org


----------

